# Spare tire jack



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

After I had my flat a few weeks ago, I found out how useless the spare jack is. Has anyone replaced it with a different one? If so what kind and not a bumper jack. LOL.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

What is wrong with it? Does not go high enough?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

They're a PITA but they work just fine.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Well I didn't have a lug wrench. and it was raining


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Patman said:


> Well I didn't have a lug wrench. and it was raining


Any jack will be useless without a lug wrench. lol


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I believe Harbor Freight sells a 4 way lug wrench. Get the 20 inch for more leverage and torque.


https://www.harborfreight.com/catal...,EAFeatured+Weight,f,Sale+Rank,f&q=lug+wrench


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

There *should* be a lug wrench included with the kit in the car. It's not really long enough to get much leverage, so I had to stomp on it to break them loose, but it was there.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> There *should* be a lug wrench included with the kit in the car. It's not really long enough to get much leverage, so I had to stomp on it to break them loose, but it was there.



Now that it is not raining, I think I located it when I had time to look in the trunk it is in a a small pouch right?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Patman said:


> Now that it is not raining, I think I located it when I had time to look in the trunk it is in a a small pouch right?


Yes


----------



## neonguy528 (Jul 5, 2018)

When I bought a new Dodge in 2002, I connected two small wood pieces to put under the jack, about 5" high. They worked out perfectly on many occasions. The higher you can get the jack to your frame, the faster and easier it will be to use. Also, always replace a factory lug wrench with a 4 way. You need the leverage. Harbor freight sells a foldable one.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

neonguy528 said:


> When I bought a new Dodge in 2002, I connected two small wood pieces to put under the jack, about 5" high. They worked out perfectly on many occasions. The higher you can get the jack to your frame, the faster and easier it will be to use. Also, always replace a factory lug wrench with a 4 way. You need the leverage. Harbor freight sells a foldable one.


No doubt, having a couple pieces of wood to rest the jack on can help when you're jacking on an uneven or soft surface. A couple of 8"x8" pieces of ¾" plywood sound about right.

As for saving time jacking, keep in mind, at least on the gen1 Cruzes, you have to crank the jack to about half way up to stow it in the jack carrier. Then you have to crank it nearly all the way down to get it under the car before you can then jack it back up.

I agree, if the setup was made to stow the jack completely collapsed, that would make tire changing go faster. But that would mean stowing it somewhere other than inside the spare wheel.

Doug

.


----------

